# What inexpensive item can someone buy for you?



## Hooked (19/3/21)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (19/3/21)

Cadbury's Wholenut!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)

A 5 L box of woolies red, it will make my week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)

Zoo cookies, Turkish delight or Hershey's Kisses

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (19/3/21)

Just a smile and a "good morning"

No need to buy anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)

Good morning @zadiac

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

Pizza... a cup of coffee.... or a Vanilla Tinkie... none of them will last the whole day, but it will make my day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Pizza... a cup of coffee.... or a Vanilla Tinkie... none of them will last the whole day, but it will make my day!


no muffins ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/21)

Just some of @vicTor 's Tasty Tasty Biltong, I have huge FOMO for that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> no muffins ?



That I love making myself!

This weekend will be breakfast muffins... 
- Streaky bacon - one in each hole of the muffin pan
- Put some grated cheese in the middle
- beat some eggs with a dash of milk and add salt/pepper
- pour the egg in the pan (only fill about 3/4 of the way)
- add some more cheese
- bake for about 20 minutes on 200 degrees C (pre-heated oven)

Fluffy egg and bacon breakfast muffins... yummy!!!! Serve with some chutney

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (19/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Good morning @zadiac



Hi! Good morning! 

...and thank you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/21)

Properly made Brandy Balls. Spar in Springs used to make them when I was little. Juritas Bakery in Benoni is the only bakery that comes close. Wish I could find a recipe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/3/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> Properly made Brandy Balls. Spar in Springs used to make them when I was little. Juritas Bakery in Benoni is the only bakery that comes close. Wish I could find a recipe


Brandy balls?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/21)

A plate of chips
Golden , lightly salted

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/21)

Apple Strudel, definitely Apple strudel, or for that matter anything baked that has apple in it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Brandy balls?


It's a confectionery item. Not a lot of bakeries make them anymore. If I find a pic of a proper one I'll post it here. Hard to describe too, but think chocolate and brandy with the consistency of truffle, coated in chocolate sprinkles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/21)

@SmokeyJoe - looks something like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)

For less than RR50 this brings loads of joy to anyone! (Or any flavour in that range btw)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> For less than RR50 this brings loads of joy to anyone! (Or any flavour in that range btw)
> View attachment 225593


Sadly SWAMBO decided that I'm emulating the shape of my favorite confectionary a bit too much so it'll be a while before I have one of these again

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (21/3/21)

I'd settle for someone to wick my expromizer V4 correctly for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (21/3/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Apple Strudel, definitely Apple strudel, or for that matter anything baked that has apple in it!


Please remind me next time I see you to go get a apple pie....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (21/3/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @SmokeyJoe - looks something like this



Mmmm......my mom used to make those. I'm sure the recipe is in her recipe book. I'll have a look, but it'll take time. The books comes from my great grandmother and is very fragile. Have to turn the pages very slowly. Will let you know if I find anything.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/3/21)

Cornelius said:


> Please remind me next time I see you to go get a apple pie....


Can’t wait meneer, it’s been too long since we’ve had a meet up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Mmmm......my mom used to make those. I'm sure the recipe is in her recipe book. I'll have a look, but it'll take time. The books comes from my great grandmother and is very fragile. Have to turn the pages very slowly. Will let you know if I find anything.



That would be AWESOME. Thanks @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------

